# 14th Annual Sizzler!



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

This season's Sizzler will be run on the oval track. Possibly one race will be under the lights.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the track with lights.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Good News!*

Super Tires Raffle

For this year's Sizzler race Nick of Super Tires has kindly donated three $25 dollar gift certificates good for the Super Tires of your choice. The gift certificates will be raffled off, my name will not be included in the drawing.

RichD


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Jalopy Cars*

Here are some Jalopy cars. I will be switching the track to the oval configuration today.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I did this Super Late Model body for one of the guys that does not like to paint his own.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*New Race Software*

I just installed Race Coordinator and the latest version (7.61) of Trackmate on my race computer. I ran dummy races with both programs and they seem to be working OK. I will probably use RC for a start.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

This race had to be postponed. The Super Late Model race was run under the lights.

NSC podium.









Whelen Modified podium.









Jalopy podium.









Super Late Model podium.


----------

